# Tracking the collapse of the world economic system



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This site displays in real time the difference between Western gold/silver prices (the paper trade) vs. Eastern gold/silver prices (trade in real metals). If either side allows too much disparity in price, then goodbye US Dollar.

Did The System Collapse?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The dollar is not worth as much to as it years ago and I really don't think it's going to get any better , I think the dollar will be a thing of the past . The only way we will be able to get anything then will be to barter ,buy with gold , silver or steal it . So with that said we know just what we need to stock up on .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> This site displays in real time the difference between Western gold/silver prices (the paper trade) vs. Eastern gold/silver prices (trade in real metals). If either side allows too much disparity in price, then goodbye US Dollar.
> 
> Did The System Collapse?


I'll have to put more time and thought into that link. I'll admit that I'm not really understanding the correlation as well as the net effect. 
@sideKahr, a little layman's term help for your good friend Slippy?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'll have to put more time and thought into that link. I'll admit that I'm not really understanding the correlation as well as the net effect.
> @sideKahr, a little layman's term help for your good friend Slippy?


Slippy, I'll need some time to compose a comprehensible laymans answer to that one for someone who hasn't been following that field of study. Birthday celebration in the city tonight, so I'll get back to you on that ASAP. Okay?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Slip ..... when sideKahr gets around to explaining I to you, will you explain it to me?

Or maybe Mos, our resident banker could chime in.


----------

